# Locking behavior without using “Walkaway Lock” or keycard



## Dogwhistle

Hi all,
For various reasons, I’m considering not using the Walkaway Lock function when I get my Model 3, and am curious how I can manually lock the car when leaving, and WITHOUT pulling out the keycard. Is it possible to open the door, tap the Lock icon on the screen, exit the car, and it is locked behind you? I’m looking for the Model 3 equivalent of pressing the lock button on the door armrest on the way out.

Since I know someone will ask, I would prefer my car remain unlocked in the garage. Both to ease access, and to facilitate using my J1772 adapter with my home EVSE. I understand the adapter will remain locked to the car, and the only way to release it is to take the step to unlock the car first. I would just prefer the car doesn’t lock at all.


----------



## 3V Pilot

I was also thinking of how I could leave the car unlocked in the garage. What happens if you turn off the phones bluetooth then walk away? It would really be great if a software update would allow "Leave unlocked at home" as an option.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I think most cars automatically lock after “x” time if the key isn’t nearby and I would have assumed the Tesla is the same but I’ve seen numerous reports of cars being unlocked all day/night which leads me to believe that if you don’t lock it, it won’t lock. 

The “app” is pretty easy though. Even if you turn off walk away lock and walk up unlock you can use the app to lock/unlock at your preferred distance. 

For instance if I didn’t like the neighborhood I was parking in, I’d have the phone in my hands with app open as I exited and immediately lock the car. Of course I wouldn’t leave the car somewhere like that though


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think most cars automatically lock after "x" time if the key isn't nearby and I would have assumed the Tesla is the same but I've seen numerous reports of cars being unlocked all day/night which leads me to believe that if you don't lock it, it won't lock.
> 
> The "app" is pretty easy though. Even if you turn off walk away lock and walk up unlock you can use the app to lock/unlock at your preferred distance.
> 
> For instance if I didn't like the neighborhood I was parking in, I'd have the phone in my hands with app open as I exited and immediately lock the car. Of course I wouldn't leave the car somewhere like that though


Instead of using the app can you hit the lock button on the screen once the door is open then get out and close the door?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike Land said:


> Instead of using the app can you hit the lock button on the screen once the door is open then get out and close the door?


I haven't tested that. If no one else does, I'll test in a little bit


----------



## SoFlaModel3

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I haven't tested that. If no one else does, I'll test in a little bit


@Mike Land confirming you are 100% right. Open the car door, tap lock on the screen, mirrors fold in, close door... they remain locked!


----------



## Guest

Not possible with BMW. Whenever driver door closes, it always opens the lock, even if you lock it after opening.
This way if you forgot your phone with wallet inside, you don't accidentally lock yourself out

Also, AFAIK, locking the doors is not possible on BMW when door is not closed. At least on newer vehicles.


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> @Mike Land confirming you are 100% right. Open the car door, tap lock on the screen, mirrors fold in, close door... they remain locked!


The nice thing about this is if you want to leave your phone charging in the car and you have the card on you just turn off BT, lock the car, close the door. Then you only need to pull the card out to get back in.

Yes, I know, I'm the only one left in the world who would be caught without my phone surgically attached to me 24/7 but hey, I like the option!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike Land said:


> The nice thing about this is if you want to leave your phone charging in the car and you have the card on you just turn off BT, lock the car, close the door. Then you only need to pull the card out to get back in.
> 
> Yes, I know, I'm the only one left in the world who would be caught with my phone surgically attached to me 24/7 but hey, I like the option!


Now we need to confirm if the USB and/or 12V are on while the car is off for that plan.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

arnis said:


> Not possible with BMW. Whenever driver door closes, it always opens the lock, even if you lock it after opening.
> This way if you forgot your phone with wallet inside, you don't accidentally lock yourself out
> 
> Also, AFAIK, locking the doors is not possible on BMW when door is not closed. At least on newer vehicles.


Inferior cars


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Inferior cars


Drop the Mic.....


----------



## Dogwhistle

SoFlaModel3 said:


> @Mike Land confirming you are 100% right. Open the car door, tap lock on the screen, mirrors fold in, close door... they remain locked!


That's perfect. Instead of disabling "Walk Up Unlock", I'll disable "Walk Away Lock". That way my car will always (if its working correctly) unlock when I approach it, but it will only lock when I specifically want it too, like when I'm out and about. Also prevents the car from doing the lock/unlock dance in the garage when the phone is nearby. I like!


----------



## Roger Bohl

*Walk away lock* and* walk up unlock* are separately settable through the Settings button on the Locks screen. We had the problem of the car unlocking itself in our shared garage, while the phone was one floor up, in our condo. We can still unlock the car upon approach, either with the key card or the phone app.


----------



## atebit

I do wish that you could geofence this action, though. This has been a problem for me back to the model S days. At least the 3’s not wearing out the door handles (though I’m sure there are other components that are needlessly cycling when I walk by).


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Inferior cars


So with my garage on the other side of the wall from my office, here is what I was thinking....

Turn off WALK UP UNLOCK
Turn on WALK AWAY LOCK.

So when I leave the car it will lock wherever, but as I move about the house, even if it locks as I proceed into the house, it wont unlock if I walk by with my phone and keep locking as I leave the area. and on and on....
Then when I want to open the car, if I have my phone, and press the handle so it comes out, wont the door auto unlock that way?
Of course that means if I leave something in the car I want, I gotta have my phone or card...


----------



## MelindaV

LUXMAN said:


> Then when I want to open the car, if I have my phone, and press the handle so it comes out, wont the door auto unlock that way?


that is my understanding from earlier trials others had with walkup unlock off.
so technically, the has times of being unlocked, or maybe more like unlockable, but the handle has to be pressed at the same time. (is this only the driver handle?) 
Presuming this is the case, using my office building as an example - we have a small footprint multistory building with assigned parking on 2 sides. My office is multiple floors up, so out of bluetooth range, but there is a tenant on the parking side that has parking spaces right outside their wall (they are the constant source of MJ processing smells wafting up and around the property that made me feel right at home walking around Vegas last week...). If they had a Model 3 parked in one of their spaces and had walk-up unlocked off, the car locked, potentially someone could walk up to the car, try the driver handle and unlock the car. right?


----------



## LUXMAN

MelindaV said:


> that is my understanding from earlier trials others had with walkup unlock off.
> so technically, the has times of being unlocked, or maybe more like unlockable, but the handle has to be pressed at the same time. (is this only the driver handle?)
> Presuming this is the case, using my office building as an example - we have a small footprint multistory building with assigned parking on 2 sides. My office is multiple floors up, so out of bluetooth range, but there is a tenant on the parking side that has parking spaces right outside their wall (they are the constant source of MJ processing smells wafting up and around the property that made me feel right at home walking around Vegas last week...). If they had a Model 3 parked in one of their spaces and had walk-up unlocked off, the car locked, potentially someone could walk up to the car, try the driver handle and unlock the car. right?


I guess so, but if she is that close, wouldn't the car be constantly unlocking and locking so someone could walk up and open it when it self unlocks?


----------



## garsh

MelindaV said:


> If they had a Model 3 parked in one of their spaces and had walk-up unlocked off, the car locked, potentially someone could walk up to the car, try the driver handle and unlock the car. right?


Someone should test that.

I would *hope* that the car would somehow confirm that the phone is within a foot or so of the handle. I know my Leaf won't unlock if I'm on one side of the car (with the key in my pocket), and my son tries the handle on the other side of the car.


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> I guess so, but if she is that close, wouldn't the car be constantly unlocking and locking so someone could walk up and open it when it self unlocks?


She's specifically talking about the case were the configuration has been changed to turn off "walkup unlock".


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> She's specifically talking about the case were the configuration has been changed to turn off "walkup unlock".


correct. My understanding is technically, the car is locked. But unlockable by touching the handle.


----------



## LUXMAN

So if walk up unlock is selected, you couldn't press the handle and open the car unless you were nearby with your phone. But if it is not selected, you still have to have your phone to open the door. So either way you have to be near your car with the phone to open it. And if you were near enough to the car while in the office with the phone, it may auto unlock and someone can just open it. Either way it is the same. Have to be near enough with phone. and either it auto unlocks or you have to press the handle. So if you had it not selected and were in the office, someone walking by could try the handle and open it if you were close enough. So in a public setting like that you would have to turn off BT


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> So either way you have to be near your car with the phone to open it.


Yes. The question is, "how close"?

Is it just "bluetooth range", which can be several hundred feet? Or will it use some other mechanism to make sure that the phone is within a foot or two of the door handle?


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> Yes. The question is, "how close"?
> 
> Is it just "bluetooth range", which can be several hundred feet? Or will it use some other mechanism to make sure that the phone is within a foot or two of the door handle?


I'd say this calls for @SoFlaModel3 to take a break from work and go try it out


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> Someone should test that.
> 
> I would *hope* that the car would somehow confirm that the phone is within a foot or so of the handle. I know my Leaf won't unlock if I'm on one side of the car (with the key in my pocket), and my son tries the handle on the other side of the car.





MelindaV said:


> I'd say this calls for @SoFlaModel3 to take a break from work and go try it out


I park so far away lol, but just for you guys. Give me a few minutes to provide testing results


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ok here are the results!

First with Walk Up Unlock on










I approach the car and the mirrors unfold and doors unlock. I don't open the door and walk away and the mirrors fold and doors lock again.

Now with Walk Up Unlock off










On approach the mirrors stay folded in. I push in the door handle and the door opens and the mirrors simultaneously unfold.

End result, thanks for the conversation as I'm going to stick with this. The whole dance of unlock / re-lock was a bit maddening. I really don't need the doors to unlock before I'm ready to touch the handle anyway. If I did, that's what the app is for anyway. The only thing that could get me to turn back on Walk Up Unlock would be if I find that after a deeper sleep that door doesn't unlock right away upon pressing the handle, or if it becomes a pain for my wife if she's consistently getting to the car before me and her door doesn't unlock until I touch my door handle. Time will tell on that one (I'll provide some insights this afternoon after the car sits dormant for another 5 hours).

Hmm... may have just talked myself into going back to Walk Up Unlock being on


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ok here are the results!
> 
> First with Walk Up Unlock on
> 
> View attachment 6206
> 
> 
> I approach the car and the mirrors unfold and doors unlock. I don't open the door and walk away and the mirrors fold and doors lock again.
> 
> Now with Walk Up Unlock off
> 
> View attachment 6207
> 
> 
> On approach the mirrors stay folded in. I push in the door handle and the door opens and the mirrors simultaneously unfold.
> 
> End result, thanks for the conversation as I'm going to stick with this. The whole dance of unlock / re-lock was a bit maddening. I really don't need the doors to unlock before I'm ready to touch the handle anyway. If I did, that's what the app is for anyway. The only thing that could get me to turn back on Walk Up Unlock would be if I find that after a deeper sleep that door doesn't unlock right away upon pressing the handle, or if it becomes a pain for my wife if she's consistently getting to the car before me and her door doesn't unlock until I touch my door handle. Time will tell on that one (I'll provide some insights this afternoon after the car sits dormant for another 5 hours).
> 
> Hmm... may have just talked myself into going back to Walk Up Unlock being on


I think the WALK UP UNLOCK off is the way to go. I will be interested to see your results later today!
Thanks for doing that


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ok here are the results!
> 
> First with Walk Up Unlock on
> 
> View attachment 6206
> 
> 
> I approach the car and the mirrors unfold and doors unlock. I don't open the door and walk away and the mirrors fold and doors lock again.
> 
> Now with Walk Up Unlock off
> 
> View attachment 6207
> 
> 
> On approach the mirrors stay folded in. I push in the door handle and the door opens and the mirrors simultaneously unfold.
> 
> End result, thanks for the conversation as I'm going to stick with this. The whole dance of unlock / re-lock was a bit maddening. I really don't need the doors to unlock before I'm ready to touch the handle anyway. If I did, that's what the app is for anyway. The only thing that could get me to turn back on Walk Up Unlock would be if I find that after a deeper sleep that door doesn't unlock right away upon pressing the handle, or if it becomes a pain for my wife if she's consistently getting to the car before me and her door doesn't unlock until I touch my door handle. Time will tell on that one (I'll provide some insights this afternoon after the car sits dormant for another 5 hours).
> 
> Hmm... may have just talked myself into going back to Walk Up Unlock being on


also, what is the distance away the phone can be and have the walkup-unlock/press the handle work? if your phone is within BT range, but say 15 feet away, will press-the-handle-to-unlock work (PTHTU)? is it only the driver handle that unlocks the car?


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> On approach the mirrors stay folded in. I push in the door handle and the door opens and the mirrors simultaneously unfold.


You need to repeat this experiment with the following variables:

Phone in your pocket.
Phone on the opposite side of the car.
Phone sitting two yards away
Phone sitting 50 yards away
Basically, find out how close the *phone* needs to be in order to unlock the car door.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> You need to repeat this experiment with the following variables:
> 
> Phone in your pocket.
> Phone on the opposite side of the car.
> Phone sitting two yards away
> Phone sitting 50 yards away
> Basically, find out how close the *phone* needs to be in order to unlock the car door.


Now you're talking. Will test in about 3 hours!



MelindaV said:


> is it only the driver handle that unlocks the car?


Will test this as well!


----------



## skygraff

Nice scientific method work.

Don't forget to check the other doors and trunk with walk up unlock off (whether or not the phone is on the person touching the entry point). Guessing the trunk would be a biggy for people doing errands or other trunk-first situations.

However, I agree that the app is ideal for that and could even be triggered before leaving the "store" and before hands are full since it wouldn't pop open and you'd still need a hand to unlatch the trunk anyway. Might be nice if Tesla came up with a proximity or timed trunk-pop vs those toe wave sensors on the fancy mini-vans.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ok guys here is the definitive testing.

In all tests “Walk Up Unlock” = off

Forget being “far away”, if the phone is literally on the floor next to a door and you press the handle the door won’t open (even if you check the app and it says “Phone Key Connected”).

So far so good!

Now a step further, with the phone in your pocket each door and the rear trunk can be opened! Once one door is opened, all are unlocked.

Again so far so good!

Now place the phone on the roof of the car, all doors and the trunk can be opened. Last test (expands on the roof idea), I propped up the phone at pocket height near the driver’s door and all other doors and the trunk could be opened as well.

I think we have a big winner here!!!


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ok guys here is the definitive testing.
> In all tests "Walk Up Unlock" = off
> Forget being "far away", if the phone is literally on the floor next to a door and you press the handle the door won't open (even if you check the app and it says "Phone Key Connected").
> So far so good!
> Now a step further, with the phone in your pocket each door and the rear trunk can be opened! Once one door is opened, all are unlocked.
> Again so far so good!
> Now place the phone on the roof of the car, all doors and the trunk can be opened. Last test (expands on the roof idea), I propped up the phone at pocket height near the driver's door and all other doors and the trunk could be opened as well.
> I think we have a big winner here!!!


Thanks for testing all of this!

Sorry I'm a little late to this party, but I have a couple of questions about Walk Away Lock:

1. Do we have an idea of how far away your phone has to be from the car in order for Walk Away Lock to activate? Is it approximately the same distance as Walk Up Unlock, or is it shorter/longer? Ballpark measurement?

2. Is phone distance the only factor that triggers Walk Away Lock, or is there a timing element as well? (e.g., distance > X AND time since door closed > T; time since door closed > T regardless of distance, etc. )

You've mentioned you're a distance runner, so feel free to turn the testing process for #2 into speed drills or a fartlek workout, either of which will amuse/confuse your family and/or neighbors, I'm sure.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> Thanks for testing all of this!
> 
> Sorry I'm a little late to this party, but I have a couple of questions about Walk Away Lock:
> 
> 1. Do we have an idea of how far away your phone has to be from the car in order for Walk Away Lock to activate? Is it approximately the same distance as Walk Up Unlock, or is it shorter/longer? Ballpark measurement?
> 
> 2. Is phone distance the only factor that triggers Walk Away Lock, or is there a timing element as well? (e.g., distance > X AND time since door closed > T; time since door closed > T regardless of distance, etc. )
> 
> You've mentioned you're a distance runner, so feel free to turn the testing process for #2 into speed drills or a fartlek workout, either of which will amuse/confuse your family and/or neighbors, I'm sure.


I'm glad to help everyone!

Ok so this may be a trickier test. When washing the car and having my phone in the garage for music, I found the car would constantly lock and unlock. Let me play around with how best to try to test this one!


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ok guys here is the definitive testing.
> 
> In all tests "Walk Up Unlock" = off
> 
> Forget being "far away", if the phone is literally on the floor next to a door and you press the handle the door won't open (even if you check the app and it says "Phone Key Connected").
> 
> So far so good!
> 
> Now a step further, with the phone in your pocket each door and the rear trunk can be opened! Once one door is opened, all are unlocked.
> 
> Again so far so good!
> 
> Now place the phone on the roof of the car, all doors and the trunk can be opened. Last test (expands on the roof idea), I propped up the phone at pocket height near the driver's door and all other doors and the trunk could be opened as well.
> 
> I think we have a big winner here!!!


Awesome! Thanks for doing this! Very useful information.

I'd still like to see someone figure out the range. With someone holding the phone at pocket height, how far away can you be from the car and be able to unlock it.


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm glad to help everyone!
> 
> Ok so this may be a trickier test. When washing the car and having my phone in the garage for music, I found the car would constantly lock and unlock. Let me play around with how best to try to test this one!


Okay, since you are testing all variables here I have a request. With "Walk Up Unlock" = off, if I need to get in the car quickly (heavy rain etc) and I run up to the car with the phone in my pocket, is the door going to open or do I have to wait longer than I would with "Walk Up Unlock"=on?? I'd be curious if the connection takes longer one way or another.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> Awesome! Thanks for doing this! Very useful information.
> 
> I'd still like to see someone figure out the range. With someone holding the phone at pocket height, how far away can you be from the car and be able to unlock it.





Mike Land said:


> Okay, since you are testing all variables here I have a request. With "Walk Up Unlock" = off, if I need to get in the car quickly (heavy rain etc) and I run up to the car with the phone in my pocket, is the door going to open or do I have to wait longer than I would with "Walk Up Unlock"=on?? I'd be curious if the connection takes longer one way or another.


Ahhh more homework!!

@garsh you're right I tested distance and height, but not distance and height together. I'll get it done!

@Mike Land good question! I think the answer is that it's the same, but I'll try to test for this. The phone connects to the car at distance either way. If the car is in deeper sleep, you'd likely have the same delay. Now if I was running to my car in the rain, I would open the app in advance (ensures the car wakes up) and then you know for sure it will instantly work on your approach.


----------



## skygraff

Great stuff!!

With the floor, roof, pocket level tests, did you have location services turned on in your phone or was it all just sensed by the BT? If you did have location turned on, would you be willing to try it turned off?

(had some conflicting reports and none from different positions)

If it's not worth your time, I'll test it in a few weeks (I hope)!


----------



## Dogwhistle

I think I’ll just leave both functions turned off. Press the lock icon when I need to lock it, press the door handle when I need to unlock it. Easy way to keep it unlocked in the garage, and no flitting back and forth.


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ok guys here is the definitive testing.
> 
> In all tests "Walk Up Unlock" = off
> 
> Forget being "far away", if the phone is literally on the floor next to a door and you press the handle the door won't open (even if you check the app and it says "Phone Key Connected").
> 
> So far so good!
> 
> Now a step further, with the phone in your pocket each door and the rear trunk can be opened! Once one door is opened, all are unlocked.
> 
> Again so far so good!
> 
> Now place the phone on the roof of the car, all doors and the trunk can be opened. Last test (expands on the roof idea), I propped up the phone at pocket height near the driver's door and all other doors and the trunk could be opened as well.
> 
> I think we have a big winner here!!!


thank you!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

skygraff said:


> Great stuff!!
> 
> With the floor, roof, pocket level tests, did you have location services turned on in your phone or was it all just sensed by the BT? If you did have location turned on, would you be willing to try it turned off?
> 
> (had some conflicting reports and none from different positions)
> 
> If it's not worth your time, I'll test it in a few weeks (I hope)!


Sure this test is easy. All previous tests included Location Services On.

First I turned off location services. Then I went into the Tesla app and confirmed location was Never (this is automatic when you hit the global setting).










As soon as I went in my garage the car started "making noises". Check the Tesla app and you can see Phone Key is "Connected"










And finally push in on any door handle and the door unlocked instantly and opened.



Dogwhistle said:


> I think I'll just leave both functions turned off. Press the lock icon when I need to lock it, press the door handle when I need to unlock it. Easy way to keep it unlocked in the garage, and no flitting back and forth.


That works for home, but for everyday use Walk Away Lock is still going to be very nice!



MelindaV said:


> thank you!!


You're welcome and thanks for the ideas!!


----------



## 3V Pilot

So, just to confirm, all you need to do is open the app and the car starts to wake up? I would of thought you would need to send a command like flash the lights at least. Or does the app automatically check in on battery charge level and such?

BTW.......Thanks for all your willingness to be our guinea pig while we have nothing better to do than wait for our cars to get here!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike Land said:


> So, just to confirm, all you need to do is open the app and the car starts to wake up? I would of thought you would need to send a command like flash the lights at least. Or does the app automatically check in on battery charge level and such?
> 
> BTW.......Thanks for all your willingness to be our guinea pig while we have nothing better to do than wait for our cars to get here!


Whoops I should have worded that better. Actually proximity still woke up the car. Once it started making noises, I opened the app just to confirm it was showing "Phone Key Connected". Now opening the app at any time will also trigger waking the car. You don't have to send a command to the car. I think this thread will help with it a bit: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/various-states-of-the-tesla-mobile-app-explained.6116/

It's my pleasure to help with the curiosities. Each question has made me curious as well.


----------



## skygraff

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Sure this test is easy. All previous tests included Location Services On.
> 
> First I turned off location services. Then I went into the Tesla app and confirmed location was Never (this is automatic when you hit the global setting).
> 
> View attachment 6216
> 
> 
> As soon as I went in my garage the car started "making noises". Check the Tesla app and you can see Phone Key is "Connected"
> 
> View attachment 6217
> 
> 
> And finally push in on any door handle and the door unlocked instantly and opened.
> 
> That works for home, but for everyday use Walk Away Lock is still going to be very nice!
> 
> You're welcome and thanks for the ideas!!


Thanks so much!

I think you answered it with that last response to Mike but, if I understand you correctly, it would've let you open upon touch even if you hadn't accessed the app, right? The fact that the car sensed your presence was all BT and all it would take.

Thanks!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

skygraff said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I think you answered it with that last response to Mike but, if I understand you correctly, it would've let you open upon touch even if you hadn't accessed the app, right? The fact that the car sensed your presence was all BT and all it would take.
> 
> Thanks!


That is exactly right!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

So I turned back on walk up unlock this morning as a result of one thing we didn’t consider testing. That is... if you’re near the charge port and charging can you remove the charge cable? Well... it’s a no unfortunately. With the setup of my garage that made it a deal breaker for me.


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So I turned back on walk up unlock this morning as a result of one thing we didn't consider testing. That is... if you're near the charge port and charging can you remove the charge cable? Well... it's a no unfortunately. With the setup of my garage that made it a deal breaker for me.


This may not be an acceptable work around but with it off and near the charge port could you pop the rear door handle? I'm thinking this would tell the car it's unlocked and then allow the charge cable to be removed. Not ideal I know, just wondering if that would work for some people.


----------



## MelindaV

Mike Land said:


> This may not be an acceptable work around but with it off and near the charge port could you pop the rear door handle? I'm thinking this would tell the car it's unlocked and then allow the charge cable to be removed. Not ideal I know, just wondering if that would work for some people.


my garage door from the house is at the front driver corner, so pushing the driver door handle on the way to the charge cord wouldn't be an issue, but could see it being awkward when approaching from other directions needing to open a door/trunk that otherwise wasn't needing to be opened.
BUT... like the rest of this conversation, brings up another possible what-if question.
With phone in range, would pressing the charge cord button unlock the cord (and rest of the car)? Likewise, if car was locked and not charging, would tapping the charge port door to open it unlock the car?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike Land said:


> This may not be an acceptable work around but with it off and near the charge port could you pop the rear door handle? I'm thinking this would tell the car it's unlocked and then allow the charge cable to be removed. Not ideal I know, just wondering if that would work for some people.


This would work but it's inconvenient for my setup.



MelindaV said:


> my garage door from the house is at the front driver corner, so pushing the driver door handle on the way to the charge cord wouldn't be an issue, but could see it being awkward when approaching from other directions needing to open a door/trunk that otherwise wasn't needing to be opened.
> BUT... like the rest of this conversation, brings up another possible what-if question.
> With phone in range, would pressing the charge cord button unlock the cord (and rest of the car)? Likewise, if car was locked and not charging, would tapping the charge port door to open it unlock the car?


Pressing the button did nothing because the doors were still locked.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So I turned back on walk up unlock this morning as a result of one thing we didn't consider testing. That is... if you're near the charge port and charging can you remove the charge cable? Well... it's a no unfortunately. With the setup of my garage that made it a deal breaker for me.


Ok. I can see that as kind of a problem, but wont you be going somewhere when you leave anyway? Guess outta order tho to open car then unplug


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Ok. I can see that as kind of a problem, but wont you be going somewhere when you leave anyway? Guess outta order tho to open car then unplug


So I park on the left side of my garage and the only access to the car is from the rear. That means I have to do the limbo under the cable, push in the door handle, and then go back for the cable. A nuisance for no reason in my use case. With it on doors unlock on approach and I can remove the cable on the way to the driver's door.


----------



## MelindaV

ok - so you can unlock/lock/etc via Siri... was it ever determined if a ITTT be set up to unlock the car at a specific time (IE your typical departure time)?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> ok - so you can unlock/lock/etc via Siri... was it ever determined if a ITTT be set up to unlock the car at a specific time (IE your typical departure time)?


Wait is that true? Hey Siri, unlock my Tesla. That works?


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Wait is that true? Hey Siri, unlock my Tesla. That works?


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Wait is that true? Hey Siri, unlock my Tesla. That works?


as long as you have it set to use siri in the Settings (so I hear...)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike Land said:


>





MelindaV said:


> as long as you have it set to use siri in the Settings (so I hear...)
> View attachment 6225


You guys rock, that works like a charm!!


----------



## skygraff

skygraff said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I think you answered it with that last response to Mike but, if I understand you correctly, it would've let you open upon touch even if you hadn't accessed the app, right? The fact that the car sensed your presence was all BT and all it would take.
> 
> Thanks!





SoFlaModel3 said:


> That is exactly right!


Hate to resurrect but, now that I have my car, I've been able to double check (mind you, with latest software) and the app seems to be required.

With BT on (iOS 10.3.3) but the app hard closed and the phone either on or asleep, the car started making noises as I approached but it would not allow any door/trunk to open (no alarm). I tried several times but no joy until I finally opened the app which caused the BT icon to go active. Once the app was open, future attempts to unlock (even with the app and phone asleep) worked as expected.

Thinking back, I didn't try forcing a BT connection through the iOS system screen and will try that today.

On the first day, I did have a couple glitches where I was trying to open the door and got no response but, as soon as I woke up my phone (with the app on or in the background), it worked. I may need to apply the scientific method myself.

Two side notes:
- while I have allowed the app to access location "always", I usually leave location services off and everything works (or doesn't) the same way so that isn't a factor.
- walk away lock is too inconsistent for my taste and locking from the center screen before closing the door both doesn't fold the mirrors (?) and doesn't let me back in without opening the app; my method is to disable BT after closing the door which locks the car about three seconds later (faster than opening the app to press lock).


----------



## Quicksilver

Coming late to the lock / unlock party here. I sort of have a side question: Prior to pulling into my garage, I want the mirrors folded. I also want the mirrors kept in a folded position until I back the car completely out of my garage. I am thinking there is a setting to auto fold and unfold that is linked to lock and unlock process mentioned in this thread. In my scenario, I guess I just need to turn the auto-fold unfold setting off and just fold and unfold manually. Does this sound correct? In my old i3, there is a mirrors fold/unfold button next to the window switches on the driver's door controls. In the Model 3, I guess I'll need to go to quick control screen and fold/unfold manually.

Edit: I plan to keep the walk up unlock off and walk away lock on - I think -


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> Coming late to the lock / unlock party here. I sort of have a side question: Prior to pulling into my garage, I want the mirrors folded. I also want the mirrors kept in a folded position until I back the car completely out of my garage. I am thinking there is a setting to auto fold and unfold that is linked to lock and unlock process mentioned in this thread. In my scenario, I guess I just need to turn the auto-fold unfold setting off and just fold and unfold manually. Does this sound correct? In my old i3, there is a mirrors fold/unfold button next to the window switches on the driver's door controls. In the Model 3, I guess I'll need to go to quick control screen and fold/unfold manually.
> 
> Edit: I plan to keep the walk up unlock off and walk away lock on - I think -


So the feature has changed. There is no more walk up unlock like it used to do and thus the mirror game is over.

Also as soon as you touch the door the mirrors will go out so you'll have to tuck them back in manually to back out if it's that tight. That said if it's that tight how did you get in the car?


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So the feature has changed. There is no more walk up unlock like it used to do and thus the mirror game is over.
> 
> Also as soon as you touch the door the mirrors will go out so you'll have to tuck them back in manually to back out if it's that tight. That said if it's that tight how did you get in the car?


Thanks @SoFlaModel3, it's not overly tight but I fold the mirrors just in case I pull a dumb stunt and hit the passenger side mirror against the garage wing wall (where the garage door comes down). I've done it twice in the last 10 years and it's one of those Doh! moments. I park on the right side of the garage and my wife parks on the left side so my passenger mirror could potentially get damaged. 

Edit: One clarification - per your comment...

_There is no more walk up unlock like it used to do and thus the mirror game is over._

So does this mean the mirrors fold when you put it into park and unfolds when you put it into drive?
_

_


----------



## skygraff

Mirrors fold when it locks and unfold when you open the first door (simultaneously unlocking the car with the latest software).

What you'll want to do, at least in our garage, is turn off auto fold and, in the same screen (I believe quick controls), manually fold and unfold them as you approach and depart your garage respectively.


----------



## Mistersandman

skygraff said:


> Mirrors fold when it locks and unfold when you open the first door (simultaneously unlocking the car with the latest software).
> 
> What you'll want to do, at least in our garage, is turn off auto fold and, in the same screen (I believe quick controls), manually fold and unfold them as you approach and depart your garage respectively.


This is pretty inconvenient for me. I like using the camera whenever I backup. Especially since the mirrors are folded in. I really wish it could auto unfold when you put the car into drive or at least have the button on the screen ready to press without having to go through quick controls. Doing the quick controls every time I pull out of the garage will get old real fast.


----------



## Quicksilver

Mistersandman said:


> This is pretty inconvenient for me. I like using the camera whenever I backup. Especially since the mirrors are folded in. I really wish it could auto unfold when you put the car into drive or at least have the button on the screen ready to press without having to go through quick controls. Doing the quick controls every time I pull out of the garage will get old real fast.


In the old i3 I was leasing, there is a dedicated fold mirrors button next to the windows control buttons. It was convenient and quick to get to. Yes, on the Model 3, it takes two steps.


----------



## Dogwhistle

Mistersandman said:


> This is pretty inconvenient for me. I like using the camera whenever I backup. Especially since the mirrors are folded in. I really wish it could auto unfold when you put the car into drive or at least have the button on the screen ready to press without having to go through quick controls. Doing the quick controls every time I pull out of the garage will get old real fast.


If you don't mind waiting until 31 mph:

"You can fold the mirrors inward for parking in tight spaces by touching Controls > Quick Controls > Fold. The mirrors remain folded until your driving speed reaches 31 mph (50 km/h), or until you touch Fold again to unfold the mirrors."


----------



## Quicksilver

Dogwhistle said:


> If you don't mind waiting until 31 mph:
> 
> "You can fold the mirrors inward for parking in tight spaces by touching Controls > Quick Controls > Fold. The mirrors remain folded until your driving speed reaches 31 mph (50 km/h), or until you touch Fold again to unfold the mirrors."


I wonder why 31mph. Why not 20mph?, etc...


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> I wonder why 31mph. Why not 20mph?, etc...


Because above 35mph the law says you have to have mirrors. 

JK


----------



## Mistersandman

Quicksilver said:


> In the old i3 I was leasing, there is a dedicated fold mirrors button next to the windows control buttons. It was convenient and quick to get to. Yes, on the Model 3, it takes two steps.


It's actually more than 2 steps. When backing out of my driveway I want to use the backup camera. So when I go to quick controls to fold the mirrors out I need to then close quick controls and then bring the camera back up. Then I continue with the backup process.

Ideally it should open when I place it into drive at the bottom of the driveway or have a quick button on the screen that unfolds it and doesn't require me to exit out of the backup camera. Also when coming home (for example at the same time as when homelink opens the garage) it would be nice to fold them in. Seems like a fair assumption to make that if you're opening the garage, then you're going in and you're going to want the mirrors folded.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mistersandman said:


> It's actually more than 2 steps. When backing out of my driveway I want to use the backup camera. So when I go to quick controls to fold the mirrors out I need to then close quick controls and then bring the camera back up. Then I continue with the backup process.
> 
> Ideally it should open when I place it into drive at the bottom of the driveway or have a quick button on the screen that unfolds it and doesn't require me to exit out of the backup camera. Also when coming home (for example at the same time as when homelink opens the garage) it would be nice to fold them in. Seems like a fair assumption to make that if you're opening the garage, then you're going in and you're going to want the mirrors folded.


Wait ... if you're backing up the camera comes up automatically ... ?


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Wait ... if you're backing up the camera comes up automatically ... ?


Auto-magically...yes.


----------



## MelindaV

Mistersandman said:


> Seems like a fair assumption to make that if you're opening the garage, then you're going in and you're going to want the mirrors folded.


I have parked in some tight spaces and have never wanted to fold the mirrors. I would much rather have the mirrors that much closer to a door opening/obstacle then not use the mirrors in such a tight spot. 
for reference, the Model 3 with mirrors folded 76" vs unfolded 82"


----------



## Mistersandman

MelindaV said:


> I have parked in some tight spaces and have never wanted to fold the mirrors. I would much rather have the mirrors that much closer to a door opening/obstacle then not use the mirrors in such a tight spot.
> for reference, the Model 3 with mirrors folded 76" vs unfolded 82"


It's only tight on the passenger side of my garage. Workbench, shelving, cabinets. I could go in unfolded but then it would put me a little closer to the other car and make for a tighter entry/exit. I guess this is one reason why the summon feature exists on the other models?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> Auto-magically...yes.


Whoops that shouldn't have read as a question like that. It was more of a ... why are you tapping the camera button in reverse when the camera comes up automatically in reverse


----------



## jsmay311

If Auto Fold is turned off and you manually fold the mirrors in before you pull into your garage, I would assume that they stay folded the next time you start the car and back out of the garage. At which point you _could_ leave them folded in until you hit 31 mph. That way the only manual adjustments and screen taps are when you're pulling into your garage. Seems not too cumbersome.


----------



## Mistersandman

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Whoops that shouldn't have read as a question like that. It was more of a ... why are you tapping the camera button in reverse when the camera comes up automatically in reverse


Haha. Because I go into reverse first and once I clear the garage opening i have to go to quick controls to unfold the mirrors and then exit that (or tap the camera) to go back to the backup monitor.

But as someone said earlier I could just leave the mirrors folded until I hit 31mph but that would mean driving through my neighborhood for a mile or so and then accelerating to 31mph on the Main Street before they open automatically. Would be nice if the mph could be set manually.


----------



## DaveS

skygraff said:


> - walk away lock is too inconsistent for my taste and locking from the center screen before closing the door both doesn't fold the mirrors (?) and doesn't let me back in without opening the app; my method is to disable BT after closing the door which locks the car about three seconds later (faster than opening the app to press lock).


I see the same behavior (fw 2018.14.13). Seems like a bug to me.

Thanks for the tip with turning off BT to lock quicker.


----------



## skygraff

Had a new twist on things today:

I pre-cooled from the app and unlocked the doors before walking up. When I got in, the car didn't recognize my phone as the key so, rather than put the card on the spot, I used the "start" button in the app. At my destination, the car didn't lock when I walked away and didn't lock when I turned off bluetooth. I ended up having to lock it from the app.


----------



## LUXMAN

skygraff said:


> Had a new twist on things today:
> 
> I pre-cooled from the app and unlocked the doors before walking up. When I got in, the car didn't recognize my phone as the key so, rather than put the card on the spot, I used the "start" button in the app. At my destination, the car didn't lock when I walked away and didn't lock when I turned off bluetooth. I ended up having to lock it from the app.


Interesting. I've seen a couple weird ones lately. I got back to my car yesterday and it didn't recognize the phone again. Sigh. So I opened the trunk with the app. But then I got the phone key working again by restarting the app. So I get in put my foot on the brake and NOTHING. Absolutely nothing! Pressed the brake couple times and finally it started. Weird but I am thinking it is nothing. Then I was at my buddy's house. As I was leaving, It started but the screen was blank! It went into reverse and all but no screen. Then all the sudden the screen came on and my seat moved to my position. Rest of drive was normal but I just drove home and parked and haven't been in it since. Wonder what it will do today??

EDIT: worked normally this morning


----------



## SoFlaModel3

skygraff said:


> Had a new twist on things today:
> 
> I pre-cooled from the app and unlocked the doors before walking up. When I got in, the car didn't recognize my phone as the key so, rather than put the card on the spot, I used the "start" button in the app. At my destination, the car didn't lock when I walked away and didn't lock when I turned off bluetooth. I ended up having to lock it from the app.


That happened to me once last week, but I used the card to start the car. Oddly enough walk away lock did work after that drive.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Just a suggestion but for phone key issues like above it would help if you post what type of phone, Android or iPhone. That way we can see if something is affecting both or if one type has more problems. From what I have seen elsewhere it seems Android can be a bit more fussy than iPhone on some of this stuff.


----------



## Quicksilver

Another data point...

On the phone as key issue, I have always been able to walk up to Quicksilver and open the door manually which is the way I want it to function. Walk-away lock seems to also work fine. I have an iPhone 6S.

I also have this wallet case for my phone so my Tesla key card sits in one of the pockets. I can just tap the wallet on the B pillar and it will unlock. Tested it and it works great.

Edit: One drawback on the wallet case, I can't holster the phone in the center console since the design of the phone holster on the Model 3 is for phones without cases.


----------



## skygraff

Fair point. Should probably put it in the signature.

iPhone 6 on iOS 10.3.3 (for the time being).


----------



## nd4spd569

I just want a simple button on the door handle that I push to unlock after walking up (or twice to unlock all doors) then a button push lock on the outside. The open door push lock close door doesn’t work when I get out to get my kid. Then I gotta open the app or get the key card out to lock the damn thing. I guess the easy way to get what I want is to turn off the auto stuff while at home.


----------



## PNWmisty

Mike Land said:


> Just a suggestion but for phone key issues like above it would help if you post what type of phone, Android or iPhone.


That's a good idea but, more specifically, the model of the phone. Because I haven't had any problem with my Samsung S8. Problems are likely related to power saving features that put the phones Bluetooth radio into sleep mode.


----------

